# He Knocked It Out Of The Park . . . .



## Kevin

Mike Jones and I did a trade some time back and yesterday we got our part back. By the time we were done slobbering all over it it was too late to get pics, and inside pics just didn't do justice (nor do these but better) even though I tried.

This turning is incredible. The finish is *FLAWLESS!!!*. I don't use "!" very often because exclamation points should be reserved for times when they are truly justified and this is one of them. The form, the quality of turning, sanding, and finishing is just truly gallery quality. Literally, we could not find a flaw in this piece anywhere.

Mike, you are truly a professional turner. This is an amazing piece and we thank you as deeply as words can convey for the obvious effort you put into this. This had to take a lot of time. It looks like a piece of granite.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

P.S. Don't ask me what the species is. It's from Dean Jordan and I screwed up all the labels when I got the pallet from him. Dean what is this?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wow...Thats the kind of piece that inspires one to go log some more hours behind the lathe. Beautiful work Mike!. It looks like elm burl to me. Excellent job on every aspect - great shape, proportion, finish - Like Kevin said - you can't find a flaw.
Scott

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Fantastic! I love the form, and the wood and finish are beautiful.


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful wood- fantastic use of it. I would guess- big leaf maple.


----------



## Kenbo

Wow. That is definitely gorgeous. +1 on all the points you mentioned. Flawless is an understatement.


----------



## Twig Man

Awesome piece of work


----------



## woodtickgreg

+1 on all the above comments. I can lay down a decent finish but that is absolutely beautiful. It really adds to a beautiful piece of wood expertly turned by a fine craftsman.


----------



## hobbit-hut

No question about it, first class all the way.


----------



## bearmanric

Nicely done. Rick


----------



## AXEMAN58

Kevin said:


> Mike Jones and I did a trade some time back and yesterday we got our part back. By the time we were done slobbering all over it it was too late to get pics, and inside pics just didn't do justice (nor do these but better) even though I tried.
> 
> This turning is incredible. The finish is *FLAWLESS!!!*. I don't use "!" very often because exclamation points should be reserved for times when they are truly justified and this is one of them. The form, the quality of turning, sanding, and finishing is just truly gallery quality. Literally, we could not find a flaw in this piece anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, you are truly a professional turner. This is an amazing piece and we thank you as deeply as words can convey for the obvious effort you put into this. This had to take a lot of time. It looks like a piece of granite.



Truly an awe inspiring piece of art.


----------



## hughie

Its probably Australian burl as I have a large chunk of the same that I also forgot to name when it was picked up  and yes I don't know what it is either. 
But its a great piece , shape and form plus finish are superb.


----------



## duncsuss

I couldn't find an emoticon for "dissolving into a puddle of drool", so I hope this one will suffice: :welldone:

It's an understatement.


----------



## Kevin

Mike do you want to let us in on how your finished this museum piece? I have not ever personally seen a better finish on a turning. I hope that doesn't offend others here from whom I've received other gorgeous pieces of art, it's just that this piece has a finish, the level of perfection which I have never seen before. You'll probably say it was easy and it may have been but I always manage to screw up a finish if only to a small degree and even unnoticeable to others, but my wife and I have studied this finish scrupulously and it has nary a single flaw. . 

How did you do this Mike?


----------



## BarbS

That is indeed a gallery-quality piece. I understand you exclamation points, Kevin. Really superb.


----------



## TimR

Definite home run! Really nothing short of flawless from what I see.


----------



## Mike Jones

Kevin said:


> Mike do you want to let us in on how your finished this museum piece? I have not ever personally seen a better finish on a turning. I hope that doesn't offend others here from whom I've received other gorgeous pieces of art, it's just that this piece has a finish, the level of perfection which I have never seen before. You'll probably say it was easy and it may have been but I always manage to screw up a finish if only to a small degree and even unnoticeable to others, but my wife and I have studied this finish scrupulously and it has nary a single flaw. .
> 
> How did you do this Mike?



OK, here goes: the top , where all the burl shows, the wood was very soft and subject to tear-out, so step one was to slather the top with wood hardener. (think I did this twice). When the hardener dried, the piece was sanded to 360 grit, then slathered with lacquer based sanding sealer. When ready, it was sanded to 400 grit and slathered again with lacquer based sanding sealer. 400 grit again, slathered again. Then, sanded to 600 grit, and slathered again. this process repeated until the surface is level, at least to the naked eye. Then, I spray apply lacquer (gloss) with hand sandings to 600
grit between as often as it takes to eliminate all the "shiners" (maybe 6-8). Lastly, I hand apply a Waterlox top coat, that product, a tung oil varnish, is much harder than lacquer. When dry, this is rubbed with 0000 steel wool, then carnuba wax applied with the buffing wheel. Finally......finally, I hand apply renaissance wax and buff off with a towel.


There is nothing special about any product, or brand, with perhaps one exception. Eagle brand (Japan) sandpaper flat sheets.....and again, I use sandpaper as though someone else is paying for it.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike Jones said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike do you want to let us in on how your finished this museum piece? I have not ever personally seen a better finish on a turning. I hope that doesn't offend others here from whom I've received other gorgeous pieces of art, it's just that this piece has a finish, the level of perfection which I have never seen before. You'll probably say it was easy and it may have been but I always manage to screw up a finish if only to a small degree and even unnoticeable to others, but my wife and I have studied this finish scrupulously and it has nary a single flaw. .
> 
> How did you do this Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here goes: the top , where all the burl shows, the wood was very soft and subject to tear-out, so step one was to slather the top with wood hardener. (think I did this twice). When the hardener dried, the piece was sanded to 360 grit, then slathered with lacquer based sanding sealer. When ready, it was sanded to 400 grit and slathered again with lacquer based sanding sealer. 400 grit again, slathered again. Then, sanded to 600 grit, and slathered again. this process repeated until the surface is level, at least to the naked eye. Then, I spray apply lacquer (gloss) with hand sandings to 600
> grit between as often as it takes to eliminate all the "shiners" (maybe 6-8). Lastly, I hand apply a Waterlox top coat, that product, a tung oil varnish, is much harder than lacquer. When dry, this is rubbed with 0000 steel wool, then carnuba wax applied with the buffing wheel. Finally......finally, I hand apply renaissance wax and buff off with a towel.
> 
> 
> There is nothing special about any product, or brand, with perhaps one exception. Eagle brand (Japan) sandpaper flat sheets.....and again, I use sandpaper as though someone else is paying for it.
> 
> Hope this helps :thanx:
Click to expand...


Spells "Meticulous attention to detail" to me. Awesome job.
Scott

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dean jordan

Kevin said:


> P.S. Don't ask me what the species is. It's from Dean Jordan and I screwed up all the labels when I got the pallet from him. Dean what is this?


I sent some maple burl and this looks like it may be that.The wood was soft and he did a great job turning it.


----------



## Kevin

@gman2431 here is the piece. IMO it is the benchmark of finishes especially in the sheen of choice. It is the most perfect finish I have beheld still to this day.

For those who may be wondering why I brought this thread back it is because Cody and I were lamenting the absence of Mike. We both have not received replies from him in quite a while. He sold his equipment due to health issues and we were hoping he has not passed. If anyone knows please update, but I wanted to show off his skill again whether he knows it or not.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Wow, that's all I can say. Tony


----------



## gman2431

Thanks for showing me this!!!

WOW!!! Is about all there is to say. Between the turning and finishing involved I only imagine about half of how good this piece looks in person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Thanks for showing me this!!!
> 
> WOW!!! Is about all there is to say. Between the turning and finishing involved I only imagine about half of how good this piece looks in person.



I would probably never be able to find the thread, but I actually posted the offer of a _'traveling museum'_ of this piece just so members could look at it personally. I just didn't want to lose it. I'd rather lose an Egyptian artifact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

And that's how things get scratched also...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Gorgeous piece of artwork !!!!


----------



## Schroedc

Holy Bleep!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Hope he is alright. Mike contributed some VERY nice work and posts here.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## GeorgeS

Im with Tony, just WOW.


----------



## gman2431

I was digging for this finishing process and finally found it... 

For those that dont know Mike Jones was an extremely talented and kind guy. He lent me tools all the way from Cali "just to try" and was always willing to help someone. Kevin and I talked quite often of him and this turning in perticular and the "perfect" finish. Kevin owned pieces from some serious wood turners and to say this was the real deal really showed Mike had it dialed in. 

Sad to see both these guys are gone now from here...

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## barry richardson

He just popped up on Facebook and commented on one of my recent post, don't know what his status is though....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man, I remember this piece and how excited Kevin was when he got it. Really makes me realize how short our time here really is. I didn't know that Mike Jones had passed, and was stunned when Kevin left us. I'm coming up on 60, I'll be 58 this year, reality sucks. 2 years ago I made a lot of changes in my lifestyle to take better care of myself, I'm not quite ready to join these fellows yet.............
Edit: Just read Barry's post, so mike is still with us, very cool!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Life- live it- do not worry about the end- it will come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I live everyday like its my last, I don't worry about it really, I just try and make the most of it while I'm here. 
Andy Dufrane "get busy living"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## gman2431

barry richardson said:


> He just popped up on Facebook and commented on one of my recent post, don't know what his status is though....



Tell him we all miss him here!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

